# I am so close to just giving up completely



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

It's been almost 6 months into my relapse and things are the same if not worse. Been experimenting with meds and so far nothing. I just don't know what to do . Why can't I get better!!!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

What are your symptoms, Casey?


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Feeling like the whole world is fake and maybe a figment of my imagination, nothing makes sense, life doesn't make sense, humans doesn't make sense, everything looks and feels wrong I feel like I'm losing my mind every day


----------

